# Ideas for building my first offset charcoal smoker



## cmwr (Sep 2, 2012)

I currently use a upright store bought electric smoker. The thing works exceptionally well. But what I hate about it is that when doing multiple racks of ribs, you have to cut them in two to fit, and the stuff on top always drips on the stuff below it. This causes a real problem when I have 2 different types of marinade going. Plus i get tired of having to rotate racks as the lower racks cook fater than the upper racks. I was in Bass Pro Shops a while back and looked at some horizontal smokers with a side firebox. I was in love but not for $1000.

This is what I am brainstorming and wondered if anyone here can shed some light. What if I took the frame from my weber grill in the picture and build a bracket system so that my upright electric smoker could sit on it. The door could just open straight up. I could build new grates inside and add a chimney. I would find something to fashion a firebox to it. I thought of all kinds of stuff for a firebox from old 30 lb propane cylinders I have laying around to empty freon kegs. I do realize the importance of purging all flammable gasses out before someone decides to caution me lol.

Some considerations: I would like this to double as a standard charcoal grill for when we just want to grill dogs,brats, burgers ect. Maybe I could make my firebox dual purpose? I don't know if the smoker body I am wanting to use could withstand the heat of a direct fire built inside it.

Notice on one picture the small 1/2" hole? That is my existing chimney. If laying on its back, could I thread this hole and tap some pipe in for a chimney pipe or is it way too small? Ok enough rambling. This is quite possibly a winter project so I probably won't start for a while. I will attach the pictures now and let you guys see what I am envisioning. Cory













smoker1.jpeg



__ cmwr
__ Sep 2, 2012


















weber.jpeg



__ cmwr
__ Sep 2, 2012


















DSCF5248.JPG



__ cmwr
__ Sep 2, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2012)

Cory, morning....  Seems like a lot of work for that modification that may not perform like you are expecting....  Dave


----------



## cmwr (Sep 5, 2012)

I have decided to build a UDS. I am sick of electric smokers...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 5, 2012)

but your still gonna be in the same boat...  meat over top of the other and dripping on the one below...  just thinking out loud


----------



## boykjo (Sep 5, 2012)

thought you might like to try this... offer 50 bucks... do some mods and you'll have a nice smoker

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/for/3214429793.html

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH

Joe


----------



## cmwr (Sep 5, 2012)

With a UDS I am just gonna use a single rack. The UDS will be much bigger in diameter than the current box I have now so it will hold more on a single rack.


----------

